# Duyuru > Kültür >  MÖSYÖ'yü Kimler Yazdı?

## bozok

*MüSYü'Yü KİMLER YAZDI*

 

24.11.2010 01:37


Kim ne derse desin...

Hanefi Avcı'nın yazdığı *"Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar*" kitabı Türkiye'de milattır.

Bakınız...

Avcı'nın kitabından önce birilerinin (ki sayıları hayli fazlaydı) cemaat konusunda kafası karışıktı. İddialara inanmıyorlardı, "abartıyorsunuz" diyorlardı.

Bir polis şefi çıktı ve bu kafası karışık büyük kitleyi aydınlattı.

Evet kim nederse desin; bu kitaptan sonra artık kimse cemaat konusunda *"abartıyorsun"* diyemez duruma geldi.

Sadece bu kitap değil.

Kitaptan sonra yaşananlar da bunu teyit etti.

Belki cemaat hayatının en büyük hatasını yaptı.

Hanefi Avcı'nın özel hayatı didik didik edildi.

Hanefi Avcı tutuklandı.

Hanefi Avcı hakkında yandaş medyada inanılmaz spekülasyonlar yapılmaya başlandı.

Yetmezmiş gibi Hanefi Avcı'yla ilgili kitaplar yazdırıldı. Ve hala yazdırılıyor.

ABD'de *mesleğinin inceliklerini öğrenip Taraf'a gelen* Mehmet Baransu, Hanefi Avcı hakkında kitap yazdı: *Mösyö!*

Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabı çıktığında bazı aklı evvel yandaşlar "bu kitabı kim yazdı" diye sorup, kafa karıştırmak istemişlerdi.

Aslında bu soruyu şimdi sormaları gerekiyor; *Mösyö'yü kim yazdı?*

Neden mi?

Bakınız...

Hanefi Avcı kitabını ne zaman çıkardı; *20 Ağustos 2010* tarihinde.

Mösyö ne zaman çıktı; *Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabından yaklaşık 3 ay sonra.*

şimdi Mösyö adlı kitabın tanıtımına bir bakalım:

-Hanefi Avcı'nın işkence suçundan Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesi'nde kaç yıl ceza aldığı,

-'DEV-SOL'cu Bedri Yağan'ın öldürüldüğü operasyonun savcılık ve polis tutanakları ile Adli Tıp raporları.

-Jitem, Fethullah Gülen'e suikast düzenleyecek miydi? Bu bilgiyi gazetecilere sızdıran kimdi? Avcı, Cemaat'i neden hedef aldı, askerlerin Fatih - üarşamba'yı bombalayacağını nasıl ögrendi?

-Oktay Ekşi ve Mehmet Ali Birand nasıl kullanıldı?

-Avcı, Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal'a nerede 'altın vuruş' yaptı?

-Ergenekon operasyonuna engel olmaya çalışan Emniyet Müdürü'nün ismi neydi?

-Uyuşturucu baronu Habip Kanat'ın parası ünlü bir iş adamında mı?

-Avcı'nın mafyası kimlerden oluşuyor?

-17 Ağustos depreminde Avcı kimin evindeydi?

-Enis Berberoğlu, Avcının ağına nasıl takıldı?

-Avcı, Oramiral Güven Erkaya'nın kızını nasıl dinletti?

-Org. üevik Bir hangi mankenle ilişkideydi, bu birliktelikte Avcı hangi roldeydi? Org. üevik Bir, Gata'yı ararken ismini neden gizledi ve Gata'da diyalog kurdugu doktorun özel muayenehanesine neden gitti?

-PKK'lı Sabri Ok ve Org. üevik Bir konuşmaları Avcı da mı saklı?

-"Gardaş, Gata Komutanının da yolsuzlugu var?" diyen kişi kimdi?

-Avcı, Mhp lideri 'Devlet Bahçeli' rüşvet alıyor iddiasında bulundu mu?

-Abdullah üatlı ve Turgay Ciner Avcı'nın torbasına nasıl girdi?

-Kayserili Ermeni Mustafa kim, Avcı'yla baglantısı ne?

-Hanefi Avcı'nın tutuklanmasına neden olan arkadaşı Nejdet Kılıç Emniyet'e ne satmaya çalıştı?

-Sahte kimlikli Faysal Esen'i polisten kim kurtardı?

-"Süleyman üger'in üzerine gidin. Avcı zıplayacak mı, zıplamayacak mı?" diyen polis şefi kim?

-Devrimci Karargah ürgütü'nün perde arkası.

-Hizbullah iddianamesinden Velioglu'nun ismini kim çıkardı?

-Avcı, Hizbullahçıları nasıl korudu, hangi belgenin altına imza attı?

-Hizbullah'ın yakalanan arşivinin imha edilmesi emrine rağmen bir kopyasını son anda alan polis kimdi?

-Hizbullah gerçegi ortaya çıkınca, Avcı olayı kapatmak için hangi isimleri deşifre etmek zorunda kaldı?

Niceleri...

şimdi...

Elinize vicdanınıza koyun...

Ve yanıtlayın lütfen...

*Baransu Hanefi Avcı kitabını yazmayana ne zaman karar vermiştir?*
*üzerinde ne kadar düşünmüş, ne kadar araştırma yapmıştır?*
*Bu kadar "büyük bir araştırma" kaç güne sığar?*

Hadi hepsini bir polis anlattı, onun verdiği bilgilerin teyidi kaç zamana denk gelir?

Sonra...

Bu kadar bilgi masa başına oturulup kaç günde yazılabilir? Yani bir gazeteci sadece eline tutuşturulanı bile yazsa bu kadar kısa sürede yazabilir mi?

O halde: Sadece bilgi verilmiyor, yazmasına da yardım mı ediliyor?

üykü yazmıyorsunuz, roman yazmıyorsunuz, masal yazmıyorsunuz. üstelik bu kadar sürede bunları bile yazamazsınız. İlham gelse bile dili konusunda günlerce çalışırsınız. *Biz daha Mösyö'nün dil oluşumuna, yazım çalışmasına, editoryal okumasına vs. bile gelemedik! Bu hıza yetişebilmek imkansız*.

Mesele açık.

Bir araştırma kitabı bu kadar kısa sürede yazılamaz. Böyle bir Guinness rekoru kıralamaz!..

Elini hala vicdanına koyan tüm gazeteciler bunun olmayacağını iyi bilir.

Hep yazdık, hep söyledik: Bu yeni tür bir "habercilik." Bunlar eline ne veriliyorsa araştırma-inceleme yapmadan/ sorup-soruşturmadan/teyit ettirmeden/ üzerinde düşünmeden yazıyor.

Yeni bir ad verilmeli bunlara: *"Eleman Gazeteciliği!"*

Eleman Mehmet Barunsu'nun Mösyö'yü yazış hızı/gerçeği aslında neyi ispatlamıştır biliyor musunuz:

Hanefi Avcı'nın ne kadar etkili olduğunu!

Telaşları bundan...


*odatv.com*

----------

